# Decent free/low cost HTML & PHP editor?



## zorro2b (Jun 12, 2005)

I used to use http://www.chami.com/html-kit/  under windows - it has context sensitive keyword popups and a preview mode that make it very easy to code in HTML and PHP.

Is there something similar for OS X?


----------



## adambyte (Jun 12, 2005)

Hrm. I like SubEthaEdit, personally. I couldn't find any screenshots on that site of the app you're talking about, but I think SubEdthaEdit will fit the bill nicely. It's free for non-commercial use and cheap for commercial. it color-codes code, is lightweight, and is just really polished all the way around.

http://www.codingmonkeys.de/subethaedit/


----------



## Pengu (Jun 12, 2005)

try skEdit.


----------



## andehlu (Jun 13, 2005)

subethaedit looks right on... thanks for that i dont do alot of version control stuff but if i did that would be the one....

i use bbedit. my fave by far.


----------



## Viro (Jun 13, 2005)

Have a look at NVU.


----------



## adambyte (Jun 13, 2005)

andehlu- I would have suggested BBEdit, as I remember it from the old days... I used to use BBEdit Lite sometimes... but it seems they don't offer a "lite" version anymore and the real version is $200... which is hardly "free/ low cost."

But yes. Agreed. BBEdit is spiffy.


----------



## Viro (Jun 13, 2005)

BBEdit costs a bit much, IMHO especially given the features.


----------



## Cat (Jun 13, 2005)

There is no more BBEdit lite, but there is the FREE TextWrangler (which is essentially the same).


----------



## andehlu (Jun 13, 2005)

ya bbedit is a bit expensive but i buy it as that whats im comfy with now.... ive never tried textwrangler...anyone out there try it that can give us a quick compare to bbedit?

viro: ive never seen nvu before either....si this a freeware alt to dreamweaver or something?


----------



## Cat (Jun 13, 2005)

TextWrangler is more or less an updated verision of the discontinued BBEdit Lite.


> TextWrangler is considerably more modern and capable than BBEdit Lite. Among other things, it can open files from (and save them) to remote FTP servers, offers a significantly more powerful grep engine, supports multi-byte and non-Roman text files, can perform Find Differences on pairs of files, and can be invoked from the Unix command line.



Check out the BareBones website for all the features.


----------

